# Irregular Cabinet Box Sixes



## TxHomeowner (Sep 16, 2016)

Our recently discharged remodelers built inset cabinet boxes out of square.  In other words, the dimensions are somewhat irregular.  Finish grade veneered 1/2 plywood is the wood. The inset shaker doors have not yet been built.  All boxes are on the wall.  Taking them down and rebuilding is not an option.  What is the best method to rectify this sloppy work?

Thank you.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2016)

TxHomeowner said:


> Our recently discharged remodelers built inset cabinet boxes out of square.  In other words, the dimensions are somewhat irregular.  Finish grade veneered 1/2 plywood is the wood. The inset shaker doors have not yet been built.  All boxes are on the wall.  Taking them down and rebuilding is not an option.  What is the best method to rectify this sloppy work?
> 
> Thank you.



Can you post a few pics and discuss where the discrepancies are.
 Inset doors? do you mean, they are going to fit inside the opening?


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 16, 2016)

Shaker style doors are available as inset, 3/8 and flush overlay, and even though you were set upon the aesthetics of european style inset, there are alternatives.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 16, 2016)

Are the actually built out of square or installed out of square?  If the first box is not mounted perfectly level and plumb they could get racked like a parallelogram.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Sep 25, 2016)

It is the open boxes that are out of square.  For example 3/8".  I did not ask my question properly.  What is the best tool to use to remove out of line material from short sections of inset cabinet door boxes?  Here is an example. Note:  the flat panel drawer will be removed and replaced with a shake style drawer front.  The box is out of square.



Thank you.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 25, 2016)

A panoramic view showing the totality of the dwr. fit would help, because what is showing is an out of sq. dwr. front installation.

The short answer is a belt sander, depending upon the material the dwr. fronts are made of. As a for-instance, not thermafoil.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Sep 25, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> A panoramic view showing the totality of the dwr. fit would help, because what is showing is an out of sq. dwr. front installation.
> 
> The short answer is a belt sander, depending upon the material the dwr. fronts are made of. As a for-instance, not thermafoil.


The material is poplar.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 25, 2016)

You might not like my answer but I would leave those fronts and order new ones an inch wider and attach them in front of the old.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Sep 26, 2016)

nealtw said:


> You might not like my answer but I would leave those fronts and order new ones an inch wider and attach them in front of the old.


Unfortunately, the 5" front frame is there because of the original wall.  I am going into hospital today so will be off line.

Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2016)

TxHomeowner said:


> Unfortunately, the 5" front frame is there because of the original wall.  I am going into hospital today so will be off line.
> 
> Thanks



I hope all goes well at the hospital.


----------

